# [EVDL] The End of EV Conversions?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Mark,

thanks for sharing this disturbing item

I hope this isn't a trend we'll see appear in other states or on a
national level. But being a realist, and noting the current
disability of govt in general to do anything really useful for their
consituents, it's hardly surprising that after dragging their feet as
long as corporately possible the big auto corporations are going to
try and cut out any small guy innovations that will force them by
comparison to deliver a really quality useful safe and affordable
product. In short, imho, it's downright criminal....
Though admittedly depressing news, it's still a good idea to keep a
close eye on these rascals =/

_________________________________



> Mark Hanson <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> > http://leg1.state.va.us/cgi-bin/legp504.exe?121+ful+CHAP0177+pdf
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Actually, except for a couple items such as the sound, I think most of the
requirements are actually good ideas and not bad guidelines. Having HV,
high current wires orange is a good way to tell emergency responders what
they're dealing with. Metal conduit will add to cost, hassle, and weight,
but it will protect the cables. Personally, I went with somewhat flexible
plastic conduit because of the ease of use (and the shock protection of
non-metallic conduit if something is damaged, but I can certainly see the
point of conduit. Some sort of shutoff is a good way for emergency
reponders to cut power to the pack.

Now, I'm assuming the inspectors are being reasonable and careful in their
interpretation and application of these rules. If they're just using them
as a club, that could be bad. However, I don't think these are necessarily
bad rules.

Of course, I do have the advantage of living in Idaho which is pretty much
the "Wild West." No vehicle inspections except emissions checks and we only
have them because the EPA threatened worse actions because of our air
quality (frequent winter inversions).

The DMV doesn't care whether a car has been converted until you try to get
an emissions test exemption.

Mike

> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
> Behalf Of Stand Culp
> Sent: Friday, July 13, 2012 2:01 PM
> To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] The End of EV Conversions?
> 
> Mark,
> 
> thanks for sharing this disturbing item
> 
> I hope this isn't a trend we'll see appear in other states or on a
national level.
> But being a realist, and noting the current disability of govt in general
to do
> anything really useful for their consituents, it's hardly surprising that
after
> dragging their feet as long as corporately possible the big auto
corporations
> are going to try and cut out any small guy innovations that will force
them by
> comparison to deliver a really quality useful safe and affordable
> product. In short, imho, it's downright criminal....
> Though admittedly depressing news, it's still a good idea to keep a
> close eye on these rascals =/
> 
> _________________________________
> 
> On Tue, Jul 10, 2012 at 5:59 AM, Mark Hanson


> > <[email protected]> wrote:
> > >
> > > http://leg1.state.va.us/cgi-bin/legp504.exe?121+ful+CHAP0177+pdf
> > >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

This is the new standard for NZ. 
http://www.lvvta.org.nz/documents/standards/LVVTA_STD_Electric_and_Hybrid_Ve
hicles.pdf



-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Stand Culp
Sent: Saturday, 14 July 2012 8:01 a.m.
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] The End of EV Conversions?

Mark,

thanks for sharing this disturbing item

I hope this isn't a trend we'll see appear in other states or on a
national level. But being a realist, and noting the current
disability of govt in general to do anything really useful for their
consituents, it's hardly surprising that after dragging their feet as
long as corporately possible the big auto corporations are going to
try and cut out any small guy innovations that will force them by
comparison to deliver a really quality useful safe and affordable
product. In short, imho, it's downright criminal....
Though admittedly depressing news, it's still a good idea to keep a
close eye on these rascals =/

_________________________________

On Tue, Jul 10, 2012 at 5:59 AM, Mark Hanson <[email protected]>


> wrote:
> >
> > http://leg1.state.va.us/cgi-bin/legp504.exe?121+ful+CHAP0177+pdf
> >
> ...


----------

